
You should Heroku - craigkerstiens
http://pydanny.github.com/you-should-heroku.html
======
silent1mezzo
This is the main reason I chose Heroku. I noticed that at previous jobs I'd
spend at least a few hours every week maintaining hardware.

In the end the ease and reliability are what sold me.

------
audreyr
Good reading for anyone who's doing a startup and spending a lot of time
maintaining servers.

